# 1st Kitless.Dropped it & shattered after the 1st picture.



## alxe24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Big learning experience so far.
Well after making this pen I feel like I made 15 other pens. Time and materials got me just about there.
I made 3 Section holders, the 1st one came up beautiful but is was going to fit into a 14mm internal diameter cap that ended up being 12mm. The 2nd one was fine but a bit wider that I needed and decided to go for the 3rd to gain experience. Now I need a 4th one to accommodate for the shorter cap that I need to repair.
I also made 2 body sections. The 1st body was going to have 14mm threads I cut the threads wrong and stripped them. Since I liked the body and I did not wanted to waste it I cleaned those 14mm threads and re threaded a 12mm set on top of the old ones. So far so good. Now I needed to reshape the body a bit because of the reduced size on the front. I graved the Beall chuck inserted a piece of rod in it and tap a 12mm thread to screw the body section in and reshape it like that. (it almost worked out) at the end while reshaping I got a catch and stripped the threads again.
The second body ended up being about half inch shorter that I wanted due to bad threading technique. Twice in the same body. There we go again, darn threads.
Now it was the final step. The cap. So far the first one made it all the way without any problems, but I dropped it after taking the first picture and I shattered the top thread. Now I need to fix it (may be re do it if I brake it more while trying to repair it) In the interim I managed to brake the nib (go figure and don't ask) 
So here it is, or it was. The pen took me 5 or 6 acrylic blanks, 1 feed and 2 nibs. The only thing I'm pretty sure I won't break is the clip.
Thanks for looking and reading this long post.
Regards
Alex.
PS: When it's done again I'll post it.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Alex, very nicely done.Re breakages,  that's the learning curve we use to perfect our craft. A suggestion only, with the photo of the full pen, it is hard to see on the black background, try using a lighter color to make it stand out.
Kryn


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Kryn, I appreciate your feed back. It is likely that I would have tried a different back ground or add some fill light to open up the shadows. unfortunately I did not give a chance to the pen to model some more for me.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 24, 2013)

And that's why I use those rubber floor mats in the shop work area!
How come,we never drop the pen BEFORE it's done?
Great choice of color, nice looking sections,and a great overall looking pen.
Your broken stuff still looks better than alot of stuff I have done on purpose.
can't wait for the cussing to stop and the finished pen to be shown 
I bet she's gonna be a beauty.
Mark


----------



## leehljp (Jan 24, 2013)

Great Pen in the first pict, but the next two just hurt to look at them! But your experience gives us a great reminder on being careful!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2013)

Good progress Alex. Keep at it, and it will get better. Better to try and fail, than not try at all. Heard that somewhere :redface::wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 24, 2013)

Great looking pen.  I have been there and share your agony.  I had gotten some super pen blanks from Charlie (NewLondon88).  He made them fom alumilite (Dragon's Breath still is my favorite).   I got it finished, no clip, and it rolled off the counter as my daughter set it down and lets just say the breath was released for good.  Oh well.  Been there and got the T-shirt, mug and refill.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

I just finished my first kitless too ... lucky I don't clean up in my shop, and there were lots of soft wood shavings on the floor under my lathe for the pen to land in.

Beautiful job on yours, hope you have as much fun making pens as I'm having.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Kitless God is just seeing if you've got the right stuff.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I guess once I'm done with it I could sell this for about $1000 for all the time and materials spent on it.


----------

